# Venison



## lifestyle

I need some advise......i`ve been offered 8 legs of Venison for £40


Is that two Deer ?


Les


----------



## locovan

Yes get a chicken that Cheeper!!!!


----------



## Grizzly

Duck Mavis !


----------



## raynipper

Or Grouse.

Ray.


----------



## tonyt

Just be careful you don't get Goosed - or maybe you might quite like it


----------



## locovan

Hi Tony see you SWANned in there :lol:


----------



## locovan

You been on the ROBIN again :lol:


----------



## Grizzly

This is enough to make you go cold turkey !


----------



## locovan

Is it going to Rein Deer xx


----------



## locovan

I think we are Boared today


----------



## Grizzly

Wren is it going to snow ?


----------



## arturusuk

Ah well --hare we go again.Rabbit rabbit rabbit.


----------



## viator

lifestyle
In hindsight that is a lot of doe, you should be getting more for your bucks.
I'll get off before stagnation sets in.
viator

Sorry lifestyle I attributed this to arturusuk when it should have been your goodself.


----------



## viator

Grizzly said:


> Wren is it going to snow ?


Jennyuary


----------



## pippin

Viator - that is the finest set of puns on words I have ever read - very clever!

I was expecting gazelleions more but perhaps everyone is now in a rut.


----------



## tonyt

viator said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wren is it going to snow ?
> 
> 
> 
> Jennyuary
Click to expand...

Or maybe by Sparrow Fart tomorrow


----------



## lifestyle

Have you all gone Cuckoo :lol: :lol: 


Les


----------



## pippin

No, just horn-y, as usual.

And believe you me I have tried hard, very hard to make a pun on antlers.


----------



## TeamRienza

question what do you call a deer with no eyes?


answer no eyed deer.


well then, what do you call a deer with no eyes or legs?


answer still no eyed deer.


----------



## locovan

Your all very Gull-able


----------



## locovan

And dont you all come Swann- ing here with your jokes today :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonyt

locovan said:


> And dont you all com Swann- ing here with your jokes today :lol: :lol:


That's not funny - I think you've Bittern off more than you can chew


----------



## Westbay

Glad to see no one feels cow'd by this post


----------



## Grizzly

But we do panda to all tastes on this forum.

(Owls of protest....)


----------



## locovan

Oh stop crowing


----------



## tonyt

I just Gnu this thread would turn into a farce.


----------



## pippin

I am getting so angry I have turned red, dear.


----------



## Grizzly

Well, you just wood cock !

(  )


----------



## arturusuk

Now this might fox ewe.
What is a wolf in sheeps clothing?
Just waiting around for a ram raid.


----------



## tonyt

Now this thread is getting silly so I'm not posting anymore here as I have things to do today. 

I've just been Skylarking about outside in the warm sunshine and am now huffing and Puffin for breath. Time for some light lunch so I'm just going to Tern on the toaster and Swift ly make a slice or two - I don't have any butter so I'll just have to use Stork! 

Before I make a Tit of myself, I'll wish you all a Pheasant day and sit back and watch the Vultures in subs!


----------



## pippin

It was a mis-steak starting this thread.

It is time to cut-let and run.

It should be chop-ped.

I won't mince my words, although I can be quite tender, I am getting tough now.

It has been very much overdone, which is quite rare for this forum and it has hung around and over matured.

I wonder what Sir Loin would make of it all.

♫Antler Christmas to you, 
♫Antler Christmas to you, 
♫Antler Christmas to you-
♫Antler Happy New Year♫


----------



## viator

I was enjoying my holiday on the beach in the Canaries when I was approached by this Raven haired Bird of Paradise who was topless, I was really chirpy and started to Chat, I said "Why have you got Blue Tits, she said "For your information, they are Boobys and told me to Flamingo away", I was not Choughed and found it hard to Swallow, but was not about to Chicken out, I Craned my Wryneck and called her back and said "Have a Gander at this", ooooh she said "That gives me Goose pimples", she said "Do you want us to be Lovebirds and tie the Knot, or is Skylarking a Hobby of yours". I said  "With my Erneings, Toucan live as cheep as one, what about a Nightjar", She agreed, I was high as a Kite.
In the morning she said "You are a right Aukward Bustard and I did not expect you to have a Woodpecker", Puffin to get my breath back, I said "You Mockingbird you have such Stilted opinions", sadly there is no Stork on the horizon.
viator


----------



## tonyt

viator said:


> ............................. Toucan live as cheep as one...........................................
> viator


Without doubt, that wins this "competition".


----------



## pippin

Does it 'ekerslike - not a single reference to the original topic of dear deer.


----------



## viator

pippin said:


> Does it 'ekerslike - not a single reference to the original topic of dear deer.


The first response to the OP mentioned a bird, 23 other references to birds, before I wrote my piece, or did you notice?
viator


----------

